

An Open Letter to Greg Mankiw - sobbybutter
http://hpronline.org/campus/an-open-letter-to-greg-mankiw/

======
SkyMarshal
Interesting. TLDR: Harvard undergrads walking out of Mankiw's Intro to Econ
class (Economics 10), because he only intro's his area of Econ, rather than a
broad survey of all its major schools of thought.

For anyone not familiar with Mankiw's positions, as I was, Wikipedia is a good
place to start:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N._Gregory_Mankiw>

